# 2017 Cruze Owner's Manual (all models)



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

do you have the 2016/17 cruze service manual in digital copy?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Francisc said:


> do you have the 2016/17 cruze service manual in digital copy?


What specifically are you looking for? The whole thing?


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes.... I bought a 2016 lt with lots of packages top of it and a 2017 lt with RS sport package for my wife ...so I thought it would be nice if someone has a PDF digital copy of the service manual, I would preciate if you do.


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

I would really appreciate a service manual for my 2018 Hatchback!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's the owners manual. 

I"m not sure the service manuals have been published for the public yet. Nothing was out last time I looked. For the gen2.

You can also get the manual through the onstar or mychevy app or through the onstar or mychevy (something) websight. Although, if you bought the car used. You might have to register. Registering was part of the new purchase process.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The single vehicle service manual isn't available in hard copy or software yet for the 2018(at least officially) the 2017 is only available on USB and the 2016 is available in hard copy or USB.


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

If I could get the workshop pdf for the 2017 Cruze Premier from someone, I would be super grateful!
I'm trying to figure out how to add a raspberry pi running Kali linux to my car in a way that lets me use the infotainment display as the monitor. Maybe in the same way the backup camera works.
The OnStar system is another thing I am interested in tearing apart. I have a bunch of things I want to do to the car, but I need some SUPER DETAILED documentation. 
I know I could break things in my car. Its part of learning. 
Thanks!


----------



## JBOMBSHELL20 (Jun 18, 2021)

I need service manual for 2019 chevy cruze please


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JBOMBSHELL20 said:


> I need service manual for 2019 chevy cruze please


2019 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2017 Service Manual:


----------

